# Winchester model 94 30-30 win lever action



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Just got back from viewing my FIL's Winchester Model 1894 30-30 win Lever Action

I'm thinking of buying it and would like you guys to offer opinions good and bad.

Not sure of the age but a quick spin through wikipedia tells me that it is pre-1982 because it does not have the angled ejection port implimented in 1982, additionally, it does not have the safety from 1992 models.

It has a top ejecting port, the stock is free of any damage, and the rifle has been shot less than 10 times since the mid 70s. Probably has not been serviced since the mid 70s as well.

I'm wondering what the approximate value of this might be? I'm hoping to get it for $150 but i figure he might ask 350 or more.

Truthfully this is a buy and store rifle. I don't plan on hunting big game, and may not ever shoot it. but the prepper inside of me tells me that i should buy a .30 cal rifle of some sort. if i don't buy this one, i might buy a .303 british lee enfield bolt action, or maybe even a single shot .303. I think it will compliment the ruger 10/22 and browning 12gauge autoloader that i have my sights on

any thoughts?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pre 64 are the ones with highest value. I think 1972 they went to building them over seas. Serial number check will tell you when it was made and make finding a real world value easy


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say get it. it is a good rifle and will serve you and you offspring well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 2 mod 94's, both built in 1951 and in 30/30.
All parts are machined.
After 64 the quality went way down.
I, personally would not own a newer one based on the work I have done repairing them.
They, today consist of stampings and invest castings, no forged and machined parts where they could eliminate them.
I would opt for a Marlin 1894 instead, better made, more reliable and you can add a scope to the pre-drilled holes on top.
Keep away from the cross bolt safety Marlins, they are crap but not as bad as the late Winchesters.
Whatever you get, make it in 30/30 not 32 win special, the ammo is harder to find.
Brit Enfield's are fine for your purpose and a better gun for it, but the price of ammo is out of sight for them.

To add the parts are not interchangeable across the years either.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

BUY THIS!
It was the Black Rifle / AR-15 of 1873. It has the most robust action and fires a round that the Russians mimicked (ballistically) when they developed the shorter 7.62 round for the SKS and AK.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

If you could get it for $150, it would be a steal even for a post-64 Model 94. $350 probably still is a good price. The pre-64 win's are more desirable, but unless you are collecting Winchesters why not a post-64. Condition of the gun has a lot to do with the price.

I have both the Winchester & Marlin 30-30's. If you don't want a scope, the Winchester is the way to go, IMO. I like the weight & balance of the rifle better than a Marlin. If you want a scope, go with a Marlin 336.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Did some checking, 

the Winchester model 94 is a $1500 rifle at Cabelas ( Canada). So I guess $150 is probably a pretty damn good price.

But if he wants more, say $300, I'll politely turn him down because I can buy a Remington .308 win Remington Model 770 Bolt Action Rifle w/ Scope NEW for $299.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If he wants to sell it PM me if you decline. I need a deer gun.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We own a few Marlin 336's they are out standing economy 30-30's. The only Winchester I own was a gift and is one of their Buffalo bill edition with the heavy Hex barrel. I have shot it very little so far but a darn nice rile.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

.303 has a flatter trajectory and a longer effective range. Either will take deer or black bear. See what kind of deal you get and what ammo availability is where you live. Around here 303 is not the most common of calibers.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A 30/30 by any maker is on my short list of rifles to get. Get it and run!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Just checked the local 'rape you' store, the 30-30 shells are less than $20 per box, and .223 are $34 per box


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> Did some checking,
> 
> the Winchester model 94 is a $1500 rifle at Cabelas ( Canada). So I guess $150 is probably a pretty damn good price.
> 
> But if he wants more, say $300, I'll politely turn him down because I can buy a Remington .308 win Remington Model 770 Bolt Action Rifle w/ Scope NEW for $299.


The Model 94's available new today are made in Japan, these are the ones for $1200 plus.
Winchester stopped all production in Connecticut factory in early 2006, due to labor cost (union) and excessive state taxes. Their shotguns are made in South Carolina, the lever guns in Japan.
At $300 (a fair price) the Winchester is a much better rifle than the Remington 770. Ask yourself how can Remington make a rifle, and scope it so cheaply? I have known several hunters who bought one, and the general opinion is they are junk.
I paid $300 for my 94, a late 1990's made example. Made in New Haven, Connecticut according to the roll mark on the barrel.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the M94, Marlin 336 and 94, and an old SMLE No.1 MkIII, made in Lithgow, Au in 1916. .303 fires a little larger bullet a little faster than 30-30, but has probably taken everything in the world that can be taken with a rifle, given the fact of British colonization and standard issue for their military from late 1800's until, what, 1955?. Smooth actions, too, those old SMLE's. A period bayonet extends their reach a couple feet, but beware the sheet rock in the ceiling. For me, (a handloader) if I had to choose just one, I'd go with the Marlin in 38-55. Big ole bullets without the recoil of a 45-70. Initially a black powder target round for Wimbledon 1,000 yard matches, when smokeless powder came along, they necked the 38-55 down to .30, put a lighter bullet on it, and called it the 30-30 (Ooooooo the blues had a baby and they named it rock n roll...sorry, a bit of free associating, here). As a utility rifle, I'd go with the Model 94 over the Remington 770. Balanced, handy, simple, rugged, powerful enough for most any application. And, as everyone knows, lever guns are simply more fun than bolts.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I had a post '64 Winchester 94 in .30-30 and it was an okay gun...I bought a Marlin 336 in .30-30 and I love it. I sold the Winchester to help finance a .30-06 and I do not regret it at all. I was blessed to harvest whitetails with both the Winchester and the Marlin, the .30-30 round is an excellent round especially in wooded areas. That being said, if you can get that gun for $350 or less then go for it, I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

The Winchester 94 carbine balances great, but the action is not very smooth feels clunky in my opinion. The marlin 336 has a way smoother action, are usually cheaper on the used market, and with one screw the bolt and handle come out for cleaning breach to muzzle.


----------

